# Cleaning Tire Truer's



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

After awhile my Hudy tire Truer has developed quite a build up of silicone on the sanding drum.
I've been using a small wire brush to rub most of the silicone build-up off the drum,but has anybody else came up with a better way of cleaning the sanding drum.
I have a spare new drum,but i didn't want to install it yet,as this one isn't all that old,just has a silicone build-up problem.
So if anyone's got any tips on keeping a Hudy sanding drum clean,please pass them on,i'm willing to try almost anything
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yeah, i used to tell my kids it a lolly pop!, boy did it clean:tongue:

freeze it 1st
then use the wire brush

I use a cloth for my comm sander, not sure it will work for the truer


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe a good stiff nylon bristle brush as well, I have never tried to grind silicone on mine.

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike,when it comes back home it's going in the freezer.
I never thought about freezing it,but i'm thinking it'll help clean-up:thumbsup:

Jeff i was wondering about throwing some baby/talcum powder on it to prevent the build-up,any thoughts on coating the drum to prevent build-ups
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

duh!
his & her KY jelly:tongue:

I would assume a coating may fill the voids at 1st, till the rubber removes it. so if you had a the hose with coolant running to it like a stone cutter:thumbsup:
cool and clean at the same time

of course with all coolant splashing around, you will need do it in the living room, you would not want to mess up the basement


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Have you tried compressed air? just a thought. Not sure on the coating, 

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Jeff that's my normal cleaning procedure,hit it with air.
Air cleans it up pretty good,but slip-ons leave a coating that seems to be almost impossible to remove,and still have any grit left on the drum.
It's borrowed out right now,but when it comes back,i'm gonna try Mikes tips,even the KY,might leave the cutting fluid idea for down the road,but the KY i figured might be worth a shot,figure i got nothing to lose,i have a spare drum to fall back on if i ruin this one.
Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I've found Brakeclean #75089,works pretty good for lifting the silicone build-up off the sanding drum with-out removing the sanding grit


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

brakeclean is my chassis cleaner as well


----------

